# this would be a fun project..



## bentimby (Feb 27, 2005)

im thinking for a project i could build up a scooter or some sort of frame and mount a chainsaw engine onto it. I'm thinking though that since chainsaws turn over so fast you would have to get a running start. but it could work right


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you could try rather then a chainsaw motor weeder motors or just about any 2-cycle engine if you went 2 cycle, you could go for a mini 4 cycle.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I know someone that has one with a snow blower engine on it. I'll have to get him to take some pictures of it so I can post them.


----------

